# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  CONGRESO MÁGICO NACIONAL - BARCELONA 2007

## dmonells

Hola compañeros podeis encontrar toda la información del Congreso, así como descargaros la hoja de inscripción y el reglamento de Congresos en la página web : www.acaibcn.es/Congreso.html

Saludos.

----------


## nick63nick

hombreeeeeeeeeee....tu por estos lares?

bienvenido...jejejejeje.....

Yo ya tengo mi inscripción y mi transferencia hecha, así que nos veremos en el congreso y espero volver a saludarte.

Saludos

----------


## jamartfer

Bien... yo tambien estoy inscrito... Nos veremos por allí entonces.

Saludos,

LuXoR

----------


## dmonells

Hola a todos, ha habido un cambio de última hora. Inés, debido a sus compromisos televisivos le es completamente imposible asistir al Congreso. 

En su lugar vendrá MiguelAjo que completará el grupo de artistas que actuarán en la gala Nacional de magia de cerca. 

Saludos.

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo tb tengo ya hecha mi inscripción. Allí nos veremos.
Un saludo

----------


## jamartfer

Yo también estaré por allí.

Saludos,

Javier Newman

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo también iré. Es al primero al que asisto. De verdad que estoy muerto, muerto de ganas de ir!!!!!! No puedo esperar!!!!!!

----------


## Dow

debo de ser muy paleto... cuál es el precio para uno que va a verlo todo y ya está? jajaja es que pone precio congresista concursante, precio feria, precio acompañante...   si voy a ver, qué soy? jejeje gracias!

----------


## Maguete0

Congresista.

----------


## magomigue

todo este tipo de cosas suelen ser tan caras??


un saludo

----------


## magomago

> todo este tipo de cosas suelen ser tan caras??


La palabra caro y barato suelen ser palabras relativas , 4 dias de magia llenas de conferencias ,concursos,feria magica , galas nacionales e internacionales por 190 euros ¿es cara?. 
Pues depende de tu aficción por la magia y tu nivel adquisitivo. El concierto de los Rolling son 70 euros por 2 horas de música , a mi no me gustan los Rolling con lo cual me parece caro , pero seguramente a los seguidores de los Rolling le parecera un precio justo o incluso barato por ver a una leyendas del rock.

A los que vayan a ir........ nos vemos en barcelona.

----------


## miguelajo

Claro es que date cuenta que en Barcelona vas a ver a las actuales leyendas de la magia...je,je,je,je QUE ME PARTO....( lo digo unicamente por la parte que me toca...del resto lo doy por verdadero)
No en serio me parece una respuesta muy acertada...un buen punto de vista para valorar el precio de los congresos. No es que se valore más o menos las cosas por el dinero pero..luego nos gusta que se dignifique la magia.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

El dinero está para gastarlo hombre! :P  
Además, apuesto a que los que vayáis al congreso no echaréis de menos haber gastado el dinero.
Un saludo

----------


## CRASH

Yo lo unico que se es que al final del año, ni soy mas pobre ni mas rico.
La naturaleza cosmica ajusta mi dinero.

----------


## magomigue

> Pues depende de tu aficción por la magia y tu nivel adquisitivo.


sinceramente me parece mas la segunda razon porque no tiene nada que ver mi afición por la magia y el dinero que cueste....lo veo muy caro y por mucho que me gusta la magia sigo viendolo caro...y hay gente que por mucha aficion que tengan a la magia precios asi no se lo pueden permitir.


un saludo.

P.D: tambien me parece caro 70 euros para un concierto de musica. opino lo mismo de la aficion a la musica

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hola a todos,

¿Alguien sabe cuando se van a publicar los horarios de los diferentes eventos del Nacional de Barcelona? ¿Otros años ha tardado tantísimo?

Lo digo porque habrá que organizar cuando hay que llegar alli, a que hora acaban las cosas el Domingo, etc...

Gracias por adelantado.
Un saludo.

----------


## victorius

A mi me hubiese gustado ir, pero con 15 años, ni tengo 190 €, ni me los van a pagar mis padres, ni me van a llevar los 4 dias a Barcelona contando que me tendria que saltar dos dias de cole, parece ser que alguien quiere que no vaya, por que se me ha puesto todo en contra xD
Salu2

----------


## nitrojd

> A mi me hubiese gustado ir, pero con 15 años, ni tengo 190 €, ni me los van a pagar mis padres, ni me van a llevar los 4 dias a Barcelona contando que me tendria que saltar dos dias de cole, parece ser que alguien quiere que no vaya, por que se me ha puesto todo en contra xD
> Salu2


si solo hubiese que pagar 190€....   :Lol:   el hotel y el viaje sale por otra pasta y ademas hay que comer... la verdad es que es mejor no calcular lo que vas a pagar, que si lo haces no vas...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Hombre el Nacional la verdad es que barato no es, pero hay que tener en cuenta lo que se ofrece: 8 conferencias (una de ellas del mismismo Juan Tamariz), y un total de 27 artistas del calibre de Gabi, Kiko, Miguel Gomez, Helder, Toni Cachadiña, Rick Merril, Karim, Mag Lari, ....

Por otro lado no querria meterme donde no me llaman, pero nosotros vamos a ir a un hostal que cuesta unos 20€ la noche por persona, y yendo en coche unos cuantos no pagas mas de 40€ se gasolina.

Vamos que para lo que es, 4 dias de magia a tope, no es tanto.

Además, para la gente que no se pueda permitir esto, hay otros eventos mas economicos como Magialdia en Vitoria que es el fin de semana anterior, y cuesta 55€.

----------


## victorius

> Iniciado por victorius
> 
> A mi me hubiese gustado ir, pero con 15 años, ni tengo 190 €, ni me los van a pagar mis padres, ni me van a llevar los 4 dias a Barcelona contando que me tendria que saltar dos dias de cole, parece ser que alguien quiere que no vaya, por que se me ha puesto todo en contra xD
> Salu2
> 
> 
> si solo hubiese que pagar 190€....    el hotel y el viaje sale por otra pasta y ademas hay que comer... la verdad es que es mejor no calcular lo que vas a pagar, que si lo haces no vas...


Hombre, yo seria solo los 190 € y la comida, por que vivo cerca y no tendira que pagar hotel, y comida, no se, no te puedes llvar bocatas xD
Salu2

----------


## victorius

> Hombre el Nacional la verdad es que barato no es, pero hay que tener en cuenta lo que se ofrece: 8 conferencias (una de ellas del mismismo Juan Tamariz), y un total de 27 artistas del calibre de Gabi, Kiko, Miguel Gomez, Helder, Toni Cachadiña, Rick Merril, Karim, Mag Lari, ....
> 
> Por otro lado no querria meterme donde no me llaman, pero nosotros vamos a ir a un hostal que cuesta unos 20€ la noche por persona, y yendo en coche unos cuantos no pagas mas de 40€ se gasolina.
> 
> Vamos que para lo que es, 4 dias de magia a tope, no es tanto.
> 
> Además, para la gente que no se pueda permitir esto, hay otros eventos mas economicos como Magialdia en Vitoria que es el fin de semana anterior, y cuesta 55€.


Yo tampoco lo encuentro tan tan caro, no es barato, pero claro, es que son 18 magos nacionales, 12 internacionales, 6 conferencias . . . 
Es que creo que si quieres algo asi, hay que pagarlo, y me hubiese gustado asistir a la conferencia de la historia de la magia con Tamariz, tiene que ser muy interesante.
Salu2

----------


## Némesis

Yo tengo una tarjetilla que dice "Pase de prensa"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues ya sabes lo que te tocará para los que no podemos ir.   :Smile1:

----------


## Némesis

> Pues ya sabes lo que te tocará para los que no podemos ir.


El chinchar y rabiar os lo dejo para vosotros solitos... :twisted:

----------


## M4gici4n

> Claro es que date cuenta que en Barcelona vas a ver a las actuales leyendas de la magia...je,je,je,je QUE ME PARTO....( lo digo unicamente por la parte que me toca...del resto lo doy por verdadero)


jeje...

Menos modestia! Que te he visto en varias ocasiones y doy fe de que estas a la altura de cualquiera de los artístas invitados  :Wink1: 

A ti y a los que vayan por allí nos veremos...

Saludos!

----------


## dreaigon

yo no voy a ir, pero remitiendome al asunto del precio, y como ya han dicho los compañeros, no creo que sea tan caro, y yo creo que si hablo desde un nivel comparativo con magomigue y el otro chico, ya que tambien tengo sobre los 15 años Y eso normal que ellos piensen: "claro, tu no lo ves caro porque tienes tu trabajo etc".

Mirad, yo soy aficionado a la magia solo un par de años, y tengo dos o tres congresos relativamente cerca, y estoy ahorrando  todo el año para poder ir, por que, creerme, merece muchisimo la pena.

Así que romped la hucha de cerdito, cojed esos euros e ir a disfrutar un poco (bastante) de la magia.

----------


## MagMinu

Pues yo si que iré nos vemos por allí.
En principio no tenia que ir porque para mi es mucha pasta y me tengo que saltar 2 días de bachillerato, pero con mucho esfuerzo e conseguido la pasta y me puedo saltar los 2 días, lo peor es que tengo que pillar el tren, pero me da igual porque para ir al nacional pillaría el tren y lo que haga falta ya que es al primero que voy y me muero de ganas de ir.

----------


## Manolo Talman

> Yo tengo una tarjetilla que dice "Pase de prensa"


Si pero esa tarjetita no te valdra para conferencias, ni para concursos, ni para galas... 
asi que o sueltas los 190€ o me temo que la tarjetita para poco mas de pasar las puertas el primer dia te va a valer... (y quizá ni para eso...)

----------


## Némesis

¿Cómo que no? A mi los del Institut del teatre (que son los que coordinan las inscripciones) me dijeron que era acceso libre a tdoso los recintos... No sé, quizás no leí la letra pequeña.

----------


## MagIvan

Sólo una información, para el que no lo sepa. Ya estan colgados los horarios del congreso en la página oficial http://www.acaibcn.es/horario.pdf

¡Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Cómo que no? A mi los del Institut del teatre (que son los que coordinan las inscripciones) me dijeron que era acceso libre a tdoso los recintos... No sé, quizás no leí la letra pequeña.


Verás, a este no le van a dejar pasar a nada y va ha escribir su crónicas con los textos de las puertas de los aseos públicos!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

> Verás, a este no le van a dejar pasar a nada y va ha escribir su crónicas con los textos de las puertas de los aseos públicos!!!!


¿Pues qué pasa? Hay textos muy interesantes en las susodichas...  :twisted:

----------


## swaze

Claro, como aquellas grandes estrofas que citaban a los clasicos.

_En este lugar sagrado,
donde acude tanta gente,
hace fuerza el más cobarde,
y se caga el más valiente.

Lo dijo Sócrates,
lo afirmó Platón,
la última gota,
me quedó en el pantalón._

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y ...

No todo lo justo és correcto.

Porqué si te meten el dedo en el culo
Entra justo, pero no es correcto.

----------


## Xeic

Se peude ir solo a alguno de los espectaculos?

La feria es de acceso libre? 

Los niños pagan?


Soy nuevo en esto de los congresos y no se bien como funciona.

----------


## nick63nick

> Se peude ir solo a alguno de los espectaculos?
> 
> La feria es de acceso libre? 
> 
> Los niños pagan?
> 
> 
> Soy nuevo en esto de los congresos y no se bien como funciona.


Para ser congresista y poder asistir a las conferencias, concursos, galas y ferias mágicas que allí se darán cita (da igual el congreso que sea), deberías haberte inscrito previo pago de la cuota de congresista, que para este congreso rondaba los 200€.

Las inscripciones ya están cerradas desde hace tiempo (meses), que yo sepa sólo quedaban dos libres y creo que ya están inscritas, si no tienes acreditación como congresista no puedes asistir a ninguno de los eventos, ni tan siquiera a la feria mágica en la que participan fabricantes y vendedores de artículos de magia.

Los congresos suelen durar entre 3 y 4 días, este de Barcelona (que es nacional) empieza mañana Jueves y estará hasta el Domingo.

La única opción que te queda sería poder asistir a la gala abierta al público en general y que creo que será el domingo por la mañana, en esta gala pueden también asistir niños, si así lo deseas.

Saludos.

----------


## Xeic

ok y gracias

----------


## KAI__

¿alguien sabe a que actua la gente de manipulacion y a que hora esta previsto que acaben?

----------


## KAI__

> ¿alguien sabe a que hora actua la gente de manipulacion y a que hora esta previsto que acaben?

----------


## BusyMan

Bueno, venga, va, me voy al congreso que ya es hora.

Esperemos que el avión tenga buenos limpiaparabrisas que menuda está cayendo.


Os veré para cenar (y a lo mejor en alguna gala, ya sabéis :P)

----------


## B3L7R4N

> Iniciado por Némesis
> 
> ¿Cómo que no? A mi los del Institut del teatre (que son los que coordinan las inscripciones) me dijeron que era acceso libre a tdoso los recintos... No sé, quizás no leí la letra pequeña.
> 
> 
> Verás, a este no le van a dejar pasar a nada y va *H*a escribir su crónicas con los textos de las puertas de los aseos públicos!!!!


Uy, uy, uy... ya son muchos 'despistillos' de estos en muy poco tiempo...  8-) 
Va a (sin hache)   :Lol:   haber que avisar al ortografiator.

----------

